# On a budget, do what I can build(slow) haha



## benzo90 (Feb 26, 2014)

_*****updated video of my exhaust on the bottom of the page*****_

Well so far, i've put about 1000 miles on ze cruze. I'm loving it a lot. Slowly but surely i'm getting parts in and debating on I want to do.

DONE

tint - 35% in the front, 20% in the back.
Yellow bulbs for the fog lights(still need to put them in)
2 1/2" piping from the res. back.
change interior bulbs to black light bulbs.


FUTURE


Have window visors ordered.
Eibach pro springs in the future.
Gonna go with either some 17" or 18" gold bbs style rims if I can find any.
Definitely want to get the tech nostalgia tail lights, when I can come up with the money.
Shark fin antenna.
amsoil all the way! 
and trifecta, when i reach around 3k miles or so on the car. 
There's a lot that I might change my mind on and what not, but you know how that goes. Here is some pics I snapped today, positive feedback is welcomes or recommendations. 

idk whats wrong with my camera on my iphone, need a new one >


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Nice looking Cruze! Can't wait to see the mods done.


----------



## benzo90 (Feb 26, 2014)

trevor_geiger said:


> Nice looking Cruze! Can't wait to see the mods done.


Thanks man!. Money is super tight right now, or I'd have a lot more done .


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Doesn't sound like you're taking it slow! LOL /thumbs up!


----------



## Cruzeguy1978 (Apr 15, 2014)

At least you dont have an LS like me! I like the color of your Cuze.


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

Another Green Cruzer. Looking forward to see the results of your build.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

On a budget? haha seems like a pretty good and non-budgeted plan. Should be a pretty good build when it's done though.


----------



## benzo90 (Feb 26, 2014)

thanks guys! got my spark plugs re-gapped today. They were at a .019 or .020 something crazy like that. Car runs amazing now. Going to the muffler shop in the morning. I will post a video, seeing as there aren't enough with cruze's having straight pipes from the cat, or res. back.


----------



## benzo90 (Feb 26, 2014)

some sounds clips of my exhaust . Finally. I'm really satisfied.


----------



## benzo90 (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

yea there is no such thing as a slow build for a cruse. I was thinking the same thing too but one upgrade installed leads to another upgrade then you're looking at your bank account going man I thought I was going slow.


----------



## benzo90 (Feb 26, 2014)

Changing all my interior bulbs to blacklight bulbs as well.


----------



## benzo90 (Feb 26, 2014)

Ger8mm said:


> yea there is no such thing as a slow build for a cruse. I was thinking the same thing too but one upgrade installed leads to another upgrade then you're looking at your bank account going man I thought I was going slow.



haha yea i sat back the other day and realized, that's probably going to happen..


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

It starts with a tune from what I hear. Been avoiding one for that reason as I will start snagging mods to keep on needing to update it.


----------



## benzo90 (Feb 26, 2014)

i'm trying to get most of the stuff done before I get a tune, that way I can tune what I already have on the car, pretty much.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

benzo90 said:


> i'm trying to get most of the stuff done before I get a tune, that way I can tune what I already have on the car, pretty much.


That's not my style, I seem to try every option before settling with one. I had multiple intakes and exhaust setups on my other car till I ended up cutting and mixing a few different components to get the sound I wanted.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

I'm interested in seeing pics of the 2.5" piping. I've been considering a catback but if I can do 2.5" with a muffler I may go that route. How does it affect emissions? I live in Missouri so I have to be able to pass inspections, :cussing:.


----------



## benzo90 (Feb 26, 2014)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> I'm interested in seeing pics of the 2.5" piping. I've been considering a catback but if I can do 2.5" with a muffler I may go that route. How does it affect emissions? I live in Missouri so I have to be able to pass inspections, :cussing:.


ill lll try and snap some pics after work today, I'm off at 530. And luckily I live in South Carolina so I've never had to worry about that . But I didn't touch the downpipe or the resonator, so I don't think it would effect anything.


----------



## benzo90 (Feb 26, 2014)

It's been raining alll fawwkin day but that was the best I could get today. Literally deletes the muffler, like it was never there.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm interested in how this sounds, seems like the best bang for the buck exhaust mod. You still have the turbo two cats and a resonator to quiet things down so I would assume it only has a slight rumble/tone.


----------



## benzo90 (Feb 26, 2014)

spacedout said:


> I'm interested in how this sounds, seems like the best bang for the buck exhaust mod. You still have the turbo two cats and a resonator to quiet things down so I would assume it only has a slight rumble/tone.


I have a few videos of the sound. And yes it's 2.25 from the res back, so I didn't touch anything before that. I'm sure it would be **** loud if I did lol. and probably void the warranty.


----------



## Barber1570 (Apr 3, 2014)

Where would I purchase those "black light" bulbs for my 2014 Cruze?


----------



## Agent_Orange (Jan 20, 2014)

I know you have it planned, but a nice set of wheels will definitely set your Cruze apart from the rest...


----------



## benzo90 (Feb 26, 2014)

Better clip of my exhaust.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3Q9PhTloig

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0pVAo5-Zj1w


Debadged.


----------



## benzo90 (Feb 26, 2014)

haven't posted in a while. I recently got my resonator deleted. Sounds really good now. Also put some 6000k's in, and 3000k yellows in my fogs. Here's a few videos, and pics. Don't mind my shitty filming lol.


----------



## benzo90 (Feb 26, 2014)




----------

